# "Budget" 8 string?



## heavyjeffd (Aug 18, 2010)

So, I'm looking to get an 8 string (again) and am looking at either the:

ESP LTD FM-418
Ibanez RGA8
Schecter Damien Elite-8

I say "budget" because what I really want is a Conklin and I currently play EBMM BFR JP7's, so in comparison, these are "budget". 

I don't have any experience with any of these and no one in the area has one to play, so I'm counting on the minds of SS.org to give me their honest feedback to assist me on my decision.

I'll say right off the bat that I'm leaning towards the ESP just because I owned a Horizon many moons ago that I enjoyed a lot and like the look/simplicity of the ESP, but as I said I have not played one.

The price difference between this is irrelevant, so please don't factor price into the recommendation. Just think of it this way, if I were giving you one of these three, which one would take? 

Thanks.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you go ESP at least get the 608B, I'd point you towards Ibanez though, since I'm a ibanez whore.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd go with the RGA8 if I had to choose between those three. I owned a few 8s, and the RG2228 was my favorite (compared to two Agiles and an LTD SC608), and seeing as the bridge is the same and the neck is similar I know I'd like it. It's pickups could be nicer, but if money is no object then forking out the cash for some neck pickups shouldn't be too bad. 

The LTD would be great if you planned on using a tuning other than F#BEADGbe as it's 25.5" is fairly short for such low tunings. It's certainly feasible, but you're probably going to have to swap to larger strings right away. It should be fine if you like bigger strings (I don't.).

The Schecter is nice, but I tend to not get along with their necks, they're just a little too thick and especially round for my tastes. The bulky block heel is also quite the turn off. This would probably be considered the best sounding out of the box by most here.


----------



## heavyjeffd (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback so far. 

Low F# is exactly where it's going.

I did not like the neck or the way the RG2228 felt, if the RGA8 feels similar I probably will not like it. :\ I wish I could find one around here to play.

I like the 608B and have played one, but I hate that middle pickup. It's just a dumb design, it sounds like crap there and is in the way of my picking. If it were a normal hum/hum configuration I'd probably just go for that. :\


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

Perhaps look into an Intrepid or Septor from Agile.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 18, 2010)

heavyjeffd said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far.
> 
> Low F# is exactly where it's going.
> 
> ...



In that case, sounds like the Damien 8 is the best bet. 

Honestly, though, having owned a Damien 8, I'd say give Agile a chance. I liked my Damien, and it would have been nice to keep around (thanks, tuition fees), but for my next one, I'm almost definitely going Agile. The Damien was nice, but like everyone says, the neck's really fat for something so wide, the heel was honestly pretty bulky, and the scale length didn't justify those downsides for me. Even that extra 1/2" that Ibanez goes with gives the low notes a little more snap and balls.

An Agile gives you a great in-between neck, and a fuck-tonne of options as far as specs go. And if the guitars are as great as everyone says (personally, I've only played an Intrepid 727, but I thought it was awesome), you're really not losing anything going with one.

Just my two cents, man, hope this helps.

EDIT: Damn, you beat me to it, Max


----------



## heavyjeffd (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll look into Agile for sure, thanks.


----------



## angryman (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm having a similar dilemma, I'm looking into buying my first 8 & I've been looking at the Ibanez RGA8, Schecter Damien Elite 8 & I love both the Agile Intrepid & Sceptor 8's too.

My problem is that I'm in the UK & on a tight budget, the Agile's aren't easy to get over here let alone to try before buying. This leaves me RGA & Damien Elite! 
I'm a diehard Ibanez abuser & love the neck profile & feel of their necks but I don't like the look of the RGA that much & if I got one I'd need new pups.
I do however love the look of the Damien, it looks like a nicer 8 in my opinion, it seems to read that it has better specs & the pups won't need changing. But I've tried a couple of Schecter 7's & don't like the necks.

So my question is, are the Damien necks alot fatter than the RGA's? Can they be shaved/sanded down? & What's the overall playability/sound like of both?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have an LTD FM-408, and though I'm rather new to the 8-string world I like it. Since getting it, I've read that many people dog on the 25.5" scale, but I don't have any problems with it. The strings are a tad loose, to be sure, but it plays just fine.


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 18, 2010)

I would go for an Agile over the Shecter any day of the week.

I have owned 2 intrepids and they are great! Saving for a 827 Septor at the moment.

Cant speak for the Ibanez, but I have always found Shecter necks to be a bit of a baseball bat.

Dan.


----------



## Dethfield (Aug 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps look into an Intrepid or Septor from Agile.



This. I know some disagree, but Kurt's 8 string Agile line really is the best as far production 8 strings go. Best variety of features and finishes, and very competative prices. 

A little comparison:

Ibanez RG8
799.99 US on drumcityguitarland.com
27" scale
rosewood fretboard
stock ibanez pickups
Gloss Black finish
Fixed edge-3 bridge


Agile Intrepid
499.99 - 799.99 US (depends on which model)
25.5", 28.625" or 30" scale
Rosewood, Maple or Ebony fretboard
Stock Agile pickups (blows away ibanez' stock pickups) or EMG808
Variety of finishes including, Natural, Oceanbust, Darkburst, Bloodburst, charcoal
Fixed bridge

As you can see, for a similar price, you get way more features than the ibanez (as well as the other 2 companies you are considering). The scale choice is especially good, as you may very well find that 27" is not long enough (i personally think 28.625" is perfect). Also, i didnt include the Interceptor 8 line, which has a similar variety of features, including a few models with Kahler trems! Really the only thing the RG8 has better is the Fixed edge-3 bridge, which holds tune better, but you may not even want to feal with a double locking fixed bridge anyway.

Do i sound like an Agile fanboy? You bet your ass i am!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

I vote Schecter


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd go with the RGA8 if I had to choose between those three. I owned a few 8s, and the RG2228 was my favorite (compared to two Agiles and an LTD SC608), and seeing as the bridge is the same and the neck is similar I know I'd like it. It's pickups could be nicer, but if money is no object then forking out the cash for some neck pickups shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> The LTD would be great if you planned on using a tuning other than F#BEADGbe as it's 25.5" is fairly short for such low tunings. It's certainly feasible, but you're probably going to have to swap to larger strings right away. It should be fine if you like bigger strings (I don't.).
> 
> The Schecter is nice, but I tend to not get along with their necks, they're just a little too thick and especially round for my tastes. The bulky block heel is also quite the turn off. This would probably be considered the best sounding out of the box by most here.


----------



## ncbrock (Aug 19, 2010)

no question about it. go agile


----------



## Philligan (Aug 20, 2010)

angryman said:


> So my question is, are the Damien necks alot fatter than the RGA's? Can they be shaved/sanded down? & What's the overall playability/sound like of both?



Short answer: yes, the necks are definitely thicker (don't want to say "a lot", but basically, yeah, they're a lot thicker). It's not necessarily a bad thing, though, because it's a fat sounding guitar. And, with the satin finish on the back of the neck, it'd be really easy to sand it down without totally killing aesthetically.


----------



## loktide (Aug 20, 2010)

based on my experience with ESP LTD's, mid-level ibanez's and overall korean guitars, i'd definitely grab a schecter.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bang for buck, I'd definatly have to go with Schecter.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 21, 2010)

I own two FM-408s. One is tuned a whole step below your proposed tuning (EADGCF#AD). The strings run .010, .016, .020, .030, .042, .054, .074, .090. It's the Ernie Ball 6-string Bass Set #2837, with two high strings added.

I've heard a lot of people talk about how this doesn't work. Considering my other FM408 is tuned all the way down to Bb0, more than a major fifth below what you're thinking of doing, I can tell you that at least a few people don't have a problem, including at least one other person in this thread. Personally, I have to weigh all the discouraging words with the fact that I have three guitars tuned far below what others say will work. I've concluded that it clearly didn't work for them (assuming they did the calculations and put the correct strings on for the tension and tuning), but that it's clear that it does work for others. 

Regarding the FM-418 and the Intrepid price comparison... You need to start your base price using the Pro with neck-through construction, a rosewood fingerboard and dual pickups in order to have a fair comparison. That brings up the price to exactly the Musician's Friend price of the FM-418, $699.

I have nothing against the Intrepid, and own a 28.625" Pro with ebony fingerboard and dual pickups. It's great for the price, even though the finish job has the small flaws typical of Rondo (no such flaws on the LTD). I just know that the two guitars are close price-wise for equivalent woods, p'ups and neck construction....


----------

